
The Journal Science Has Had It with Trump - falcor84
https://www.wired.com/story/americas-top-science-journal-has-had-it-with-trump/
======
nabla9
Trump lied about science

[https://science.sciencemag.org/content/369/6510/1409?rss=1](https://science.sciencemag.org/content/369/6510/1409?rss=1)

~~~
rvz
That my friends is post truth politics. Example: arsonists deliberately
setting fires across Oregon, California, etc and everyone frames it as
'climate change' being as the cause and gaslighting everyone who disagrees as
a 'climate denier'.

The war of deception to control the narrative. Every US election year.

~~~
nabla9
> The war of deception to control the narrative. Every US election year.

There are always these responses that say everything is like it was before.

Maybe this kind of inability to comprehend scales and proportion comes from
just watching news and never reading, I don't know.

